# Pig giving birth and I have no clue!!



## Symphony (Feb 6, 2013)

My wife is the expert here and she's at her mothers.  My wife's pig has started giving birth earlier than my wife had expected and I have no idea what to do or need to do with pigs, plus the Sow doesn't trust me yet...

What should I do?  ie, towel drying, washing, adding more straw..


----------



## Symphony (Feb 6, 2013)

I brought the computer with me into the Barn and am watching the Sow through the gate.  I have only seen three piglets but my wife has said she births large litters.  I can't get a hold of my wife.


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 6, 2013)

As far as I know if she has farrowed before she should know what to do. I'd guess just watch and make sure piglets don't get squished and they all get fed. I assume since she has had babies before she knows what she is doing and will clean them and all by herself. But then I'm not a pig person either.

Good luck!


----------



## Symphony (Feb 6, 2013)

This Emergency site doesn't work.


----------



## Remuda1 (Feb 6, 2013)

How is it going? So sorry I don't know anything about pigs.... Is there a pig forum here??


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 6, 2013)

Piglets need to stay warm, so did you all set up a heat lamp?     I have farrowed out many sows and they can easily do it on their own, and take care of the piglets.  If she doesn't trust you it is best for you to just keep the space warm and dry and let her do her job.  Hope everything is going well.


----------

